# Salem



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ghostly illusion popped into my mind at the first picture haha. He is very cute  love his spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He's so cute! It looks like a cat smudged dirty paws all over him hehe. What about "The Cat's Meow" for a show name? These pictures are not good enough to give a confo critique, but there's nothing that really stands out to me that's bad.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you very much I have been told he is very unique and has a very interesting colouration. First horse I have every seen that looks better with a winter coat, my personal opinion.


----------



## Enfocore (Oct 20, 2012)

I think hes an ugly little thing... A tad scary. Looks a bit wild and unpredictable. Hahahha jk grrl, he b one of the most beautiful ones out thur.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Enfocore! I he's not really little thoug... 15.2hh


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I just love seeing everyone's horses - just had to say that.

He's a very handsome quality guy. Since his name is Salem, I was thinking something along the lines of Witchcraft, Bewitching, Incantation, Wicked, The Crucible, All Hallows...

What do you do with him?


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Weezilla said:


> I just love seeing everyone's horses - just had to say that.
> 
> He's a very handsome quality guy. Since his name is Salem, I was thinking something along the lines of Witchcraft, Bewitching, Incantation, Wicked, The Crucible, All Hallows...
> 
> What do you do with him?



I currently and doing western pleasure and trails. Haven't taken him on one yet since I just got him August 30th
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm, above are good start.. maybe ..

Ghost Town, Shadow Salem, Hope's Ghost, Subtle Shadings, Poltergeist, Salem's Spook, Spook O' Spots, Witcher East, Pale Illusion...the list is endless 

Nice looker for an Appy, had one in my youth named Spookie, great little mare. Could really live up to her name sometimes tho.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

zynaal said:


> hmm, above are good start.. maybe ..
> 
> Ghost Town, Shadow Salem, Hope's Ghost, Subtle Shadings, Poltergeist, Salem's Spook, Spook O' Spots, Witcher East, Pale Illusion...the list is endless
> 
> Nice looker for an Appy, had one in my youth named Spookie, great little mare. Could really live up to her name sometimes tho.


Thank you.
I was thinking about cookies and cream but I really like some of your suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Love his spots, they look like they're vanishing 

What about something simple like "Magic Act" or "Vanishing Act"?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

he could be John Proctor of Salem or Salem's John Proctor. John Proctor was one of the men hung during the Salem Witch Trials. 
The others were George Burroughs, John Willard and George Jacobs.


----------



## Emilyplustwo (Oct 21, 2012)

He is really unique! I am not normally an Appy fan, but I love his coloring!! Only thing that popped out at me about his confirmation though, that may just be the photos, but is his hind left leg ok? It looks really swollen through his cannon?


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Emilyplustwo said:


> He is really unique! I am not normally an Appy fan, but I love his coloring!! Only thing that popped out at me about his confirmation though, that may just be the photos, but is his hind left leg ok? It looks really swollen through his cannon?


Thank you so much.
Actually about his hind leg, I have just gotten him the day the pictures where taken. Where he was at before must have tied him and he got his leg snagged in a rope. It cut it really deep. I put blueing and washes it off every morning and now it's all better. I'm really impresses you noticed with the pictures that where taken. I didn't think anybody saw that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyplustwo (Oct 21, 2012)

sadiescreek said:


> Thank you so much.
> Actually about his hind leg, I have just gotten him the day the pictures where taken. Where he was at before must have tied him and he got his leg snagged in a rope. It cut it really deep. I put blueing and washes it off every morning and now it's all better. I'm really impresses you noticed with the pictures that where taken. I didn't think anybody saw that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I only notice because my gelding is so accident prone I think I have an instant "once over" conditioned into my brain every time I look at a horse! I'm glad he's ok, he looks like a really great horse!


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Emilyplustwo said:


> Haha I only notice because my gelding is so accident prone I think I have an instant "once over" conditioned into my brain every time I look at a horse! I'm glad he's ok, he looks like a really great horse!


Thank you. He had an amazing personality. He's very curious. He has the best manners with other horses! I have never seem a horse so good with other horses. First time he went with the new horses, the leader sniffed him then they ate together. It was truly the most amazing thing I've ever seen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

